# Homer the Great Frill Neck



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Mar 3, 2007)

Well everyone here are pics of my birthday pressie as promised. His name is Homer (obviously). He is a 3 year old male Frilled Neck Lizard (obviously again). I called him Homer as he was a present for me but Adam is the one with the passion for frillies (dont get me wrong - i luv em but he has ALWAYS wanted one....i actually bought him a hatchie for valentine's day). I decided to call him Homer as it reminds me of the Simpsons episode where Homer buys Marge a Bowling Ball for her Birthday and even has "Homer" engraved into it lol.

The previous owner selling him had purchased him only a short while ago but couldnt get him to eat or settle down. He had only eaten properly once the 3 months he had changed homes so the seller just wanted him to go to a home where he could be settled with less traffic movement etc and it seems Homer is loving it here! Already he has eaten some fuzzy mice for Adam which is GREAT as he was a bit on the thin side. We will be trying him shortly with Dog food, mealworms and roaches and see how he goes. 

Anyway here are the pics


----------



## cris (Mar 3, 2007)

I also like buying stuff that i want for myself for other ppl. I bought a lamp thing for mothers day once she used it a few time but ever since then my herps have been using it :lol:


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Mar 3, 2007)

LOL
It's actually a good idea....Adam's getting turtles for his birthday


----------



## cans (Mar 3, 2007)

good work Adam  
thats not this guy here is it http://www.reptilesdownunder.com/ahc/animal.php?saleID=11305
cheers


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Mar 3, 2007)

Yes - from Tony 
Tony bought it from AHC only 3 months ago also.


----------



## cans (Mar 3, 2007)

good one you see things like that and ponder what will come of that beautiful lizard ... 
good to see he made it to a good home..
not implying he wasnt at a good home before just obviiously stressed 
as was the owner by the look of the ad


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah he tried to tear Tony apart when he was holding him, but he was as calm as anyting for Ad, he ate 5 fuzzy mice out of Adams hand.


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 3, 2007)

Frillies are awsome. If I didn't need a class 2 licence I would have one or two in my lounge room.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah we have him in our loungeroom and hatchy in the bedroom.


----------



## Adam (Mar 3, 2007)

He is so awesome!!!! I hope you love him Teni!!!


----------



## mitchdiamond (Mar 3, 2007)

Very cool.
Mitch


----------



## PremierPythons (Mar 3, 2007)

He looks awesome guys!! I bet you're stoked to have him. I hope Ollie inspired you in some small way??


----------



## Adam (Mar 3, 2007)

he did Chanty. We love him


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Mar 3, 2007)

Chanty79 said:


> He looks awesome guys!! I bet you're stoked to have him. I hope Ollie inspired you in some small way??


LOL Yep....sure did!


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 3, 2007)

Awwwww man! He is awesome!!!! Very nice choice of pressie!  Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## cyclamen (Mar 3, 2007)

holy crap adam !!!!!

i want one *Drooool*


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 3, 2007)

beautiful frill neck


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone  He sure is gorgeous and i'm over the moon that he is eating now  I was so proud when he took food from Ad last night...and he was still in Ad's hand too!


----------



## pythoness (Mar 3, 2007)

He's very beautiful, and it looks like he knows it lol.


----------



## Adam (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanx guys and girls. I said I wanted to make Teni's Birthday special, and what else but a stunning herp to do that!!?? He is AWESOME!!!


----------



## GreatSage (Mar 3, 2007)

Thats hot, saw one at the mac herp show and wanted one, what do they eat?


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Mar 3, 2007)

yahh.. im so glad u got something u and adam both wanted for ur bday.. he is great.. i bought me some jungles for ur birthday and they were so good.. im keeping em.. hehehehehe
Just kidding..
Hope u guys and the kids are well..


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Mar 3, 2007)

Hoppa1874 said:


> yahh.. im so glad u got something u and adam both wanted for ur bday.. he is great.. i bought me some jungles for ur birthday and they were so good.. im keeping em.. hehehehehe
> Just kidding..
> Hope u guys and the kids are well..


LOL  Thx anyway! Tease!!
We're great - computer has been down with a Trojan for a few days and we havent re-installed msn yet....will have to do so! I miss ya!


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Mar 3, 2007)

GreatSage said:


> Thats hot, saw one at the mac herp show and wanted one, what do they eat?


Mealworms, Crix, Woodies, Pinky rats and mice


----------



## Rocket (Mar 3, 2007)

Tennille,
Great looking Kingii!!!!!

I envy you! LOL

Are you looking at getting a female?
Shawn


----------



## Adam (Mar 3, 2007)

We are looking for an Adult female for sure!!


----------



## hornet (Mar 3, 2007)

hyes very nice, good luck with finding a girl, is he a QLD or NT?


----------



## Adam (Mar 3, 2007)

NT. Yeah we are keeping our eyes and ears open for a girl. If anyone knows of one let us know please.


----------



## hornet (Mar 3, 2007)

if you ever see qld hatchies for sale, let me know


----------



## Greebo (Mar 3, 2007)

Adam said:


> We are looking for an Adult female for sure!!




er....Are you aware of the possible problems if you try to introduce a female to an adult male Frillneck?


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Mar 3, 2007)

Yes we have been researching and speaking with the previos 2 owners. The original owner had him in with 2 girls prior to selling him.


----------



## -=Surflifesaver=- (Mar 7, 2007)

great frilly mate really Jealous!!!!


----------



## Goannas1 (Mar 7, 2007)

i wish someone woudgive me a Frill Neck for my birthday


----------



## Adam (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanx for the nice comments. We really love the big guy, he is so cool and loves his new home.


----------



## Adam (Mar 29, 2007)

Homer is now back up to full health and eats everyday!!!


----------



## liasis (Mar 30, 2007)

ive always wanted one what does their frill feel like


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Mar 30, 2007)

Amazingly soft and delicate! I always imagined them to be hard and tough but they are quite soft and tear fairly easily.


----------



## Adam (Mar 30, 2007)

It's soooo good to be able to just go out and buy the most expensive herps..... you should try it sometime.


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 30, 2007)

hes awesome!

my bf sucks, hes never given me a cool pressy like that!!

any updated pics?


----------



## Adam (Mar 30, 2007)

Yeah, might update some pics tonight for ya.


----------



## Incredible_Reptiles (Mar 30, 2007)

WOW he is so nice looking!!!


----------

